# Ford Motor Company commits a sin...



## Grenadier (Dec 14, 2006)

A 4-door Mustang?  

This is one ugly car.  

http://www.autoweek.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061213/FREE/61211029/1024


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 14, 2006)

Ohhhh...NO NO NO!!!...what are they doing???!!! *sigh*


----------



## Phadrus00 (Dec 14, 2006)

Oiy...  That's a travesty....

Rob


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 14, 2006)

Man that will destroy a legacy, as if the Mustang Two was'nt bad enough


----------



## bydand (Dec 14, 2006)

A pox on the Ford design team who came up with this, this, ...  Oh man I can't even find the right word to describe this automotive trip to the bottome of the barrel.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 14, 2006)

It's a sin alright :waah:... hopefully people will NOT buy it and the dismal sales will get those morons to rethink things. 

Some things you just don't change ...  :idea: a new thread....


----------



## Grenadier (Dec 14, 2006)

Argh... 

I just read in more detail, and they say that there's going to be a station wagon variant of the Mustang as well!  

:erg:


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 14, 2006)

Grenadier said:


> Argh...
> 
> I just read in more detail, and they say that there's going to be a station wagon variant of the Mustang as well!
> 
> :erg:


 

Anymore bad news today Grenadier


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 14, 2006)

Grenadier said:


> Argh...
> 
> I just read in more detail, and they say that there's going to be a station wagon variant of the Mustang as well!
> 
> :erg:



Oh God.


----------



## crushing (Dec 14, 2006)

Sure, it doesn't fit the normal Mustang demographic, and it is obviously upsetting some people, but I think it looks very nice.  It looks like they are trying to hone in on some of that Dodge Magnum market, if there is much of that type of market to hone in on.


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Dec 14, 2006)

Nonononononononononononono!!! I guess it does make sense however, I'm glad in a few years I'll be buying a true Mustang. On the OTHER hand, what kind of powerplant is a beast like that gonna take? Hmmmm....I've heard rumors of 450hp+ I guess the question is if it  MOVES like a Mustang....and I could put the family in it...hmmm...well maybe age will change my opinion, I'll be 30 then but nononononononononnooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## theletch1 (Dec 14, 2006)

My second vehicle was a '74 Mustang II.  I kept a spare ignition module in the glove box because after 6 weeks every time you ran the car for more than an hour the module would overheat and shut the car down until you swapped it out.  Put the overheated one in the glove box and repeat the process in a few weeks.  I think it's still sitting in the weeds out in the country somewhere after almost 20 years of being parked...no one would buy it.


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 14, 2006)

I don't know, seems cool to me, except for the station wagon version; I don't think that'll sell. Although I'll take the current years mustang over it anyday. My friend has one and I had a chance to drive it....it was pretty sweet...


----------



## bydand (Dec 14, 2006)

Hollywood1340 said:


> Hmmmm....I've heard rumors of 450hp+ I guess the question is if it  MOVES like a Mustang....and I could put the family in it...hmmm...well maybe age will change my opinion, I'll be 30 then but nononononononononnooooooooooooooooo!



No, age will not diminish the horror of this thought.  I'm 43 now and even though I could fit the Ruffians in the wagon version... Ah, heck no!!


----------



## Gary Crawford (Dec 14, 2006)

Looks to me like Ford has cross-breed the Mustang with the Ford 500 and most likely will be released in australia, not u.s.


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 20, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> Oh God.


 
:LOL:

That's just the sort of response I have to give my missus every time she starts the hint-drip about getting another bloated American station wagon .  

I've never heard the last of the fact that we had to sell her Chevy Caprice when we bought our new house .

We've struck a deal tho' ... she can have another boat ... sorry ... American Classic p) the day I get my Aston Martin DB9/Lotus Esprit/TVR Tuscan R/Jaguar XKR (the car changes but the vibe remains the same) .

It does have to be said tho' that there are some American cars that erode my pariotic resistance and the Mustang is one of them (the Charger being another, probably thanks to early exposure to the Dukes of Hazzard ).

Hacking a true classic image in metal like that with sedan/stationwagon modifications is a sin, as I believe has been said above :tup:.

As an aside, it's nice to see that there is a lively vein of petrolheads over here at MT.  I shall have to search and see if that is backed up by an undercurrent of Gran Turismo players ... :looks about hopefully:.


----------



## HKphooey (Dec 22, 2006)

What's next?  A 2-stroke Mustang Hybrid elctric car?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 22, 2006)

HKphooey said:


> What's next?  A 2-stroke Mustang Hybrid elctric car?




SHHH! I would guess it would be a fuel cell and or Electric system. 
2 Stroke is too hard to meet emissions, which is why most of the new small lawn mowers are no longer two stage.


----------

